# Hard disk not detected by system



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 15, 2013)

i was cleaning my CPU
after cleaning,
when i start the system
system does not start means operating system does not load
display says
"No boot device detected "

it means hard disk is not detected by system
i tried restart ,recheck all cable connection
it is sata harddisk..so i tried all sata ports and changed sata cable
but still it not worked

I took my system to computer shop

the guy checked my system and tried my hard disk in another system ,
but same it not worked..

he told me that harddisk is damaged.
he gave it to another shops but same ,no one can repair it.
hardisk is 5 year old.so no warranty.


as i have did nothing to it
working system just stopped after cleaning of cpu
i am affraid that how it can happen??

_what should be problem to my hard disk ?_


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Check your BIOS settings, when your HDD gets detected or not.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2013)

@ OP - some old sata HDDs have jumpers .. so if your's have jumpers make sure they are set in in correct position.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 16, 2013)

How did you clean your system? With what?


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> How did you clean your system? With what?


just cleaned with cloth and brush


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 16, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> just cleaned with cloth and brush


Using cloth is not at all a good way. Did you drop the HDD? Try booting up into Linux from a usb device and see the status of HDD.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> How did you clean your system? With what?


with cloth and brush


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2013)

@ *OP* - just a question : can you see the HDD in Bios setup screen ? if NO then  pat the HDD lightly 10-20 times and shake it gently horizontally and vertically for a couple of times ( do these at your own risk though and only if you want to try ) and try plugging it in.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2013)

^ and how does that help?

^ and how does that help?


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ *OP* - just a question : can you see the HDD in Bios setup screen ? if NO then  pat the HDD lightly 10-20 times and shake it gently horizontally and vertically for a couple of times ( do these at your own risk though and only if you want to try ) and try plugging it in.



i am newbie or "noob"
.
can you specify by figure ??


----------



## nginx (Apr 25, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> i am newbie or "noob"
> .
> can you specify by figure ??



You need to access BIOS setup. Keep pressing the Del/Delete key as soon as your computer starts booting. Different motherboards have different key combos to access the BIOS, so this is not guaranteed to work.

Once you are in the BIOS. Try to search for your hard disk under SATA heading if you can find it anywhere. It should state the model number of your HDD somewhere if the BIOS can detect it.

Do you have external USB enclosure? Easiest way to check your hard drive is to pop it in an external enclosure and see if it comes up on Windows.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 25, 2013)

i will post my hard disk pic 2morow.


----------



## Mario (Apr 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ and how does that help?
> 
> ^ and how does that help?



Toppy Topgear, thinks head might be stuck, although I guess OP would have reported clicking noises in that case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mario said:


> *Toppy* thinks head might be stuck, although I guess OP would have reported clicking noises in that case.


Please don't change member's names as per your liking; either use original name or don't use any. Its not like you call a laptop as lappy


----------



## Mario (Apr 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Please don't change member's names as per your liking; either use original name or don't use any. Its not like you call a laptop as lappy



Corrected!

A lot of members here call Topgear, "Top"..and I am pretty sure, its in jest or in good humor....I am probably the only one who used "Toppy"...and I am partly sure (and I partly hope) that Topgear is not offended.
Having said that, I do see your point, not arguing with you.....but well, unless the guy himself has an issue with it, I guess, a little, pitter-patter here and there is ok?!


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2013)

^^ I'm ok with Toppy 



harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ and how does that help?



noy sure .. just telling from personal experience. This trick worked 2 times.



makwanamilan96 said:


> i am newbie or "noob"
> .
> can you specify by figure ??



sorry but can't explain more clearly than the post mentioned above ... and don't call yourself a noob, it's not gonna help much.



Mario said:


> Toppy Topgear, thinks head might be stuck, although I guess OP would have reported clicking noises in that case.



yes, that would be my guess but like I said before this method worked twice .. and both HDDs were not emitting any kind of clicking noise, they just stopped working and after some tapping started working again.

@ *OP* - did you check the HDD's jumper settings ( if there's any ) ?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 26, 2013)

Msybe the hdd had it coming. Done drives just fail without warning.
If you did not backup your data then you are the one to Blame

Did that sound rude?


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok Gollum,topgear,Mario,harshilsharma63,ngix,gearbox,The Sorcerer  

My screenshot of harddisk

*Front*

*static.dyp.im/WBv0xjCyTm/90d486639d191bfaf3d7df7192d37284.jpg

*BACK*

*static.dyp.im/e3QwXysons/2c95f2d213e1c3b83c8a7ac7c538bcfa.jpg

*NEAR*

*static.dyp.im/CMCSbBUx0p/779b9143c3885862852db1f96c308add.jpg


*PORT*

*static.dyp.im/EFXj42Bhzn/c712f4f093b5501a1bbd5b4e42f1724f.jpg


_Hard disk details :

Brand : Western Digital
S/N: WCAP93799019
model: WD 1600AABS-00PRA0 
(WD Caviar)
Date:21 Nov 2007
DCM : HGNNHTJEGN

Drive Parameters :
LBA 312581808
160.0 GB

Product Of Thailand 
_

Hard disk screenshots download

*www.mediafire.com/?3kqy05b4j1afdyr


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

according to the last screenshot your HDD has support for jumper settings .. see those 8 golden pins on the right side of HDDs power port. Here's a pDF mnual about jumper settings :
*www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/other/2579-001037.pdf

btw, if your HDD did not come with a jumper the it should work without any.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> according to the last screenshot your HDD has support for jumper settings .. see those 8 golden pins on the right side of HDDs power port. Here's a pDF mnual about jumper settings :
> *www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/other/2579-001037.pdf
> 
> btw, if your HDD did not come with a jumper the it should work without any.



ok .topgear i have read it manual.

guy whom i have given my hard disk told me that he has tried to do "master -slave " my hard disk in another system .
but that didnt work.
he knows every thing about hardware parts and makes asemble cpu. and he is trusted one .
i bring back my hard disk from him..

so what i am supposed to do ?


----------



## Mario (Apr 28, 2013)

Your HDD is probably dead!

You can
1. Try TestDisk - but be very very careful with it - do LOTS of internet research before you execute anything with TestDisk.
OR
2. Contact a professional recovery service - but be prepared to shell out a lot of cash, especially if its something like damaged spindle/disk surface etc.

Was the data on the HDD backed up?


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2013)

Op did u try what top gear asked u to do. Just give it a shake bro, but don't drop it. Do u hear any noise from HDD. 

Turn on ur PC and feel whether the HDD is spinning or not


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2013)

Sometimes, the damaged power/data cords are the culprits. 
Check that too!


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

Op checked the HDD on another pc .. I think that should at-least eliminate the possibility of bad cables.


----------



## Mario (Apr 29, 2013)

But he already tried in another system, isn't it? His friend who tried "master-slave"?


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mario said:


> Your HDD is probably dead!
> 
> You can
> 1. Try TestDisk - but be very very careful with it - do LOTS of internet research before you execute anything with TestDisk.
> ...



1.i will Try TestDisk if i come to know what it is and i can do or not .
2. Mario bro ,in hard disk data is not so much important ,but i would like if i get my 4 year collection of movies,os,tools and songs back..
but today my goal is to get it working ,data is not required



amjath said:


> Op did u try what top gear asked u to do. Just give it a shake bro, but don't drop it. Do u hear any noise from HDD.
> 
> Turn on ur PC and feel whether the HDD is spinning or not



when i shake it i got noise..yes slow noise. but yes i am getting it



Gearbox said:


> Sometimes, the damaged power/data cords are the culprits.
> Check that too!



Did it.



topgear said:


> Op checked the HDD on another pc .. I think that should at-least eliminate the possibility of bad cables.


did it already...my friend also tried master slave on another system .but same.


----------



## Mario (Apr 30, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> 1.i will Try TestDisk if i come to know what it is and i can do or not .



TestDisk - CGSecurity


----------

